# reptiles australia magazine



## zimbo (Oct 16, 2008)

*i was wondering who here has every bought a reptile Australia magazine
are they worth it
does anyone collect them
anything else you would like to say about them
*


----------



## Lozza (Oct 16, 2008)

I have all but the 1st issue. I think they are an interesting read and often refer back to some of the articles.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 16, 2008)

Im a suscriber but mine still has not arrived. I think im going to have to call them.


----------



## zimbo (Oct 16, 2008)

are there any really good ones that are really worth reading


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 16, 2008)

I love them


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

There is nothing wrong the magazine at all. Very well thought out and put together. Go for it, get out there and buy it. If you don't like it throw it away and don't buy it again.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 16, 2008)

they are pretty good, but personally i prefer scales and tails. new mag, only 1 edition so far. both worth a read.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Oct 16, 2008)

antaresia_boy said:


> they are pretty good, but personally i prefer scales and tails. new mag, only 1 edition so far. both worth a read.


 
i can't tell them apart, same format, same ads(so half the photos are identical), same sort of stories. if you didn't look at the cover, you wouldn't know which was which.

nonetheless, buy them both. and the us reptiles magazine is worth the money too, if you can find it in the newsagents.


----------



## zimbo (Oct 16, 2008)

were do you but scales and tails magazine from


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 16, 2008)

I look at the magazines at the newsagent, before I buy to see if there are articles I can relate to. 

As far as finding out where to get Scales And Tails, try sending Joy or Troy a PM. Find the various threads on the magazine and you'll find their names and go to their profiles.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the magazine it has great informative articles and great pictures as well. It only seems to come out Bi monthly????


----------



## FAY (Oct 24, 2008)

I think every herper can benefit from both magazines. Never have enough reading as far as this hobby goes IMO.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 24, 2008)

zimbo instead of asking everyone if its worth buying, check yourself. you wont know till yo try


----------



## Chimera (Oct 24, 2008)

I have every issue of RA and am a subscriber of S&T. I think we are about a year off being able to draw any conclusions on comparing the 2.

Both magazines cover a range of topics and therefore there will be some that will interest you and others that won't. On the whole. I think I have good addition to my reference library in my RA mags.


----------



## sydneytradingco (Oct 24, 2008)

I was late starting to buy RA but have managed to get most by backorders, classifieds and Ebay. I think they are great many great articles. I have found that even stuff that didn't interest me last year has become relevant now.
I have been really impressed with the current issue and Tales. Lets hope BOTH can go from strength to strength.


----------

